# Marking knives



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Want to add a marking knife to my collection. Anyone have some opinions on what you prefer? So far the ones I have seen I have not particularly considered purchasing.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm always impressed by how much the really nice ones cost. But a recent issue of PWW had a review by Megan Fitzpatrick of this one, and while she said it wasn't a $50 knife, it was very good. Good enough for her to buy several and keep in multiple places. On my next LV order I'm planning on adding one to the list.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Fred. Certainly not a bad price. Well worth ordering a couple.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been using that marking knife for a bit now. It is ok, but it's not knocking my socks off. That may have a lot to do with the wood I mainly work with, red oak. The blade is very thin and when marking with the grain it tends to find the path of least resistance. Across grain works very well, and I should find a good scratch awl for with the grain, but I haven't done so. My dovetails aren't so thin as to need this thin of a blade. For the price I'm glad I have it. It is extremely sharp out of the box. I do find myself grabbing a sharp pencil for marking end grain and with the grain though. I think I'll try to make my own next on the grinder. 

Take this with a grain or two of salt, it may be my incompetance that makes me think less of this marking knife.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't recommend a particular brand. I've only bought one and it was a cheaper one. I've made several in different styles for different purposes. Old disposable planer knifes make great donor steel for this. 

The reason for this post is to say I couldn't do with just one, I have three different styles sitting on my bench and I use all three for different types of striking. I can upload a picture of the three if you need and describe how I use them once I get back to the shop next week.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

For the few things I've used a marking knife on it's been an Exacto knife. You might try that before investing in one to see if it's your thing. I know lots of people just use a sharp pencil (and in fact I installed a pencil sharpener in my garage recently).


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> For the few things I've used a marking knife on it's been an Exacto knife. You might try that before investing in one to see if it's your thing. I know lots of people just use a sharp pencil (and in fact I installed a pencil sharpener in my garage recently).


Good idea. I have a kit somewhere in my house. Got the kit for Christmas when I was a kid. Just need to find it. 

Anyone using a utility knife? Thought of this while having breakfast this morning.


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been using a blue spruce marking knife for the last year. I love it. They are pricy but it was a gift. Nice thick blade. And, it's double sided.

http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=MKS2


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a striking knife made by iGaging. I got it from Amazon for about $10. It's inexpensive but has worked well for me. The double edge is almost a necessity when marking dovetails.


----------



## Islandguy (Dec 28, 2012)

I use the veritas and the Blue spruce knife...they both work well for my application.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

firemedic said:


> ... I can upload a picture of the three if you need and describe how I use them once I get back to the shop next week.


I'd like that, thanks.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

you could also make one using an old sawsall blade as stock for the cutter, and make your own handle for it.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Woodcraft has a pair of Pfeil blades without handles for ~$20 I used the large blade to make a knife and the small to make a cutting gauge. They're still works in progress, I'll have to take some pics sometime.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> Woodcraft has a pair of Pfeil blades without handles for ~$20 I used the large blade to make a knife and the small to make a cutting gauge. They're still works in progress, I'll have to take some pics sometime.


I was looking at those this morning. Almost purchased them. Did a little digging out in the garage and found my Xacto set. May give them a try but will not rule out the Pfeil blades and try making my own set of marking knives.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> I'd like that, thanks.


Ok, wish I had seen this before this eve. I won't be back in the shop for several days.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

firemedic said:


> Ok, wish I had seen this before this eve. I won't be back in the shop for several days.


no worries. it is mainly because i always like to learn how people put things together. i am in no rush to get started on making one right away or anything.

thanks


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> Woodcraft has a pair of Pfeil blades without handles for ~$20 I used the large blade to make a knife and the small to make a cutting gauge. They're still works in progress, I'll have to take some pics sometime.


for reference, here they are:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020498/27376/pfeil-swiss-made-marking-knife-kit.aspx


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

go to my profile for a pic of mine, its in the crafted tool one. the handle is turned from walnut and the blade came in a pack of 2 from Woodcraft for around $25 there is a small and large blade.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use a Sloyd knife like the ones that used to lay around in high school wood shops. It was cheap at a flea market, and seems to do the job.


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a few marking knives that I got from my Dad's shop. He used old knives from the kitchen to grind down and sharpen. He also has sharp pins with wood handles and I recall him not only scribing lines but also marking screw holes. It never occurred to me that the were retail scribing knives costing so much money.


----------

